# What to name new pets? o.o (Non hedgehog related)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to be getting a few reptiles and I'm kinda stuck on names. o.o

I'm getting a red eyed croc skink (female) 
http://www.google.com/search?q=red+eyed ... 80&bih=655
(thats what they look like ^^^)
And I want an epic name something that sounds or has to do with like dinosaurs cause she looks like one. o.o 
I was thinking Reptar or Godzilla ?

And I'm getting two pied ball pythons(Male and female, also may get another female in the upcoming months). 
They look like this
http://www.google.com/search?client=saf ... 0gG26OHpAQ
Also clueless on names. o.o Two of my snakes are named Anubis and Apollyon so maybe follow that trend? Idk ;-;
lol

Helpz?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

For the Red Eyed Croc I like Reptar, Rex, Fossil, Raptor.

For the snakes, I did a little bit of research on names and I came up with Osiris and Isis, in relation to Anubis.

And for Apollyon I thought of Artemis, his twin, and Selene.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those skinks are so cool looking! The head shape actually looks a lot like a dragon to me. What about the name Tiamat? (Reference from Jeremy Thatcher, Dragon Hatcher...Yes, I still adore that book! :lol: )

I love the names Osiris and Isis for the snakes. Whee Egyptian mythology!  I tend to favor mythology-based names too, lol, so I can't think of anything else to suggest other than those.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Reptar.
Never question the Reptar.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol thanks for the suggestions everyone. :3
I love hearing them. I really like Isis, Artemis, and Selene. 
But keep throwing them out there.  Like I said I love hearing them. ^-^


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I name my animals like I'm a two year old, but have you ever heard of Hylonome and Cyllarus? It would be great for a female/male pair (respectively) Hylonome lost her husband Cyllarus in war and committed suicide to be with him. It's tragic.

I love Croc skinks and may talk myself into one eventually, along with my failing attempt not to get a rabbit, blue tongue skink, tarantulla, and fish. Lol

Here's a quick list of what I named my animals:

Scrappi
Hop-Along-Cassidy (Cassie)
Spook
Mew
Boots
Peach (male snake)
Nibbler
Gobbler
Hey Now
Goose
Mallard
Mandrake
Toosha
Fish
Fin
Hippo
Cupcake
Javo
Push
Plop

And I named my last tarantula "Trantulur"


----------



## Pyretta_Blaze (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG I cant believe someone else read Jeremy Thatcher Dragon Hatcher! I love that book, I read it so many times as a kid that it fell to pieces. Going back to the discussion at hand I love Artemis! Good luck with the naming!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

How would you pronounce the names? The one with the war and the suicide? =o
I'll let you know how I like her.  I bet she's going to be great o.o A trantula would be scary though. But with the way I'm getting use to bugs I feel like it's on my soon to own list. Especially after I saw one that looks like it's wearing blue leggings. o.o (I'll see if I can find a pic of it haha)
Cute names <3

OH I thought I'd most pics to maybe help?
Male:
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... 9d01b4.jpg
Female:
http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288 ... 6c2477.jpg

I am going to be getting a third in the up and coming months I was thinking of names in threes. You know the 3 headed dog that guards the gates of ****? Does each head have a name? Cause that'd be cool o.o


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

The three headed dog just has one name, Cerberus. But he is the offspring of Echidna (female, half woman half serpent) and Typhon (a fire breathing dragon)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah boo. 
But maybe I could do Ceberus, Echidna and Typhon. Thatd be cool. =o 
Hmmmm lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thinking of other names in threes...There's also Horus to add to Osiris and Isis (they're thought of as the "holy family" of Egyptian mythology), the three Fates from Greek mythology (though they're all women, and I'm not sure of their names), Fenrir/Hel/Jormungand (three of Loki's children from Norse mythology, also Sleipnir). Jormungand would be a good name for a snake, since he is a snake! :lol: And now that I'm thinking of it...I have a feeling I'm going to name a future pet tarantula Sleipnir - Sleipnir is an eight-legged horse, so it'd kind of fit!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

The Three Sister Fates are named Clotho (spinner),Lachesis (awarder), Atropos (unturnable).


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahh you guys are so good with your mythology I love the namesss. This is going to be so hardd. ;-;

My little red eyed croc skink came today.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 399&type=1
Isn't she pretty? I went with Reptar


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's so cute!! I'd never seen that kind of skink before, but now I want one. :lol: And I love her name!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol she is really cute. And vocal too. o.o When I took her out of the bag she came in she was like made a wraa noise. haha. She seems easy enough to take care of. Just not a lot known about em. =o


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I got them today. =D
I winded up going with Kraken for the male and Cleopatra (Cleo) for the female.
Don't ask where I pulled those names from.  lol Beats me


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Reptar.
> Never question the Reptar.


 Amen


----------



## hedgehoglover6 (Dec 12, 2010)

Artemis


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I got them today. =D
> I winded up going with Kraken for the male and Cleopatra (Cleo) for the female.
> Don't ask where I pulled those names from.  lol Beats me


Well I changed the females name to Akunamatada, thoughts? Lol


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

I like it


----------

